# Windows XP Icons - Programm?



## Carndret (22. September 2003)

Kennt jemand ein Icon Editor mit dem man Windows XP Icon erstellen kann, die man in Photoshop gemacht hat. Bedingung es sollte entweder sehr sehr billig sein oder natürlich kostenlos.
Bisher habe ich nur Programme gefunden mit großem Funktionsumfang, den ich nicht brauche. Ich will nur eines, in das ich die in Photoshop erstellten Icons laden und als XP Icons speichern kann.
So wie mit 'ArtIcons Pro' 'Gif Movie Gear' etc. nur ein bisschen einfacher und wenn's geht kostenlos.

Ich hoffe es gibt da was.


----------



## NetPerformance (30. September 2003)

*...*

Huhu..

Habe das Programm selber nicht getestet..! 
Hatte nur irgendwann den Link gespeichert, falls ich auf die Idee kommen sollte, eigene Icons zu erstellen..

klick  

klick 2  

Gruß
Aaron


----------



## Carndret (30. September 2003)

Die Microsoft Seite kannte ich schon. Genau so habe ich die Icon auch gemacht. Nur brauche ich jetzt ein möglichst kostenloses Programm mit dem ich sie als .ico speichern kann - meine Trialversion läuft langsam ab... 
Microangelo kostet ja auch 50€ und kann mal wieder mehr als ich brauche. Außerdem mache ich ja nur hin und wieder ein paar und dafür wäre mir so viel Geld zu schade.
Das günstigste ist bisher immer noch ArtIcons ($19.95), aber vielleicht kennt jemand ein noch günstigeres...


----------



## zenga (30. September 2003)

> Nur brauche ich jetzt ein möglichst kostenloses Programm mit dem ich sie als .ico speichern kann - meine Trialversion läuft langsam ab...



>>
http://www.irfanview.de/

mfg


----------



## Carndret (30. September 2003)

Bist du dir da ganz sicher, dass man mit IrfanView .psd Dateien laden und als WinXP Icons mit Transparenz  speichern kann?


----------



## zenga (30. September 2003)

nimm .gif und nicht .psd


----------



## viaman (24. Oktober 2003)

ich finde "microangelo" ein sehr nützliches tool, ist wirklich kinderleicht, such mal danach sollte einfach zu bekommen sein.


----------

